# يارب .. الحقني ..انا تعبان قوي .. مخنوق بجد .. مشقادر ..كل حاجة ماشية غلط



## mora22 (4 مايو 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1433783729841&oid=342588843162


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2010)

لا يوجد شىء 
رجاء وضع الموضوع نفسه ​


----------



## mora22 (4 مايو 2010)

لا هو فيديو مش موضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2010)

> this video either has been removed from facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings


 
بس للاسف مش شغال​


----------



## kalimooo (4 مايو 2010)

اه مش اشتغل


----------

